# Blast from the past.



## Axle (Sep 5, 2020)

Add from New York Herald Tribune Tuesday May 11, 1965. I was going thru old items in storage and came across this used as packing paper. Thought I’d share.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Axle said:


> View attachment 157981
> Add from New York Herald Tribune Tuesday May 11, 1965. I was going thru old items in storage and came across this used as packing paper. Thought I’d share.


That's sweet! I would frame that for garage art


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

What a crazy coincidence as I just recently ran across PontiacJim’s post about the origins of the Pontiac “Tiger” association. (Excellent reading.)

And there it is in your full-page advertisement – very cool!

Original Post:

GTO "Tiger" namesake beginnings


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

i have many many ads like this framed in the shop, makes for cool wall art and conversation pieces


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Very Cool, don't think I've ever seen the print ad,
However, here is a copy of one of the negatives from the photo shoot.
I think it's safe to say this one didn't make the cut due to the heavy foliage overpowering the image.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Did you hear, Pontiac is back with a new model 😉


----------

